# How can going green(er) be good for the woodworker?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

This latest blog post discusses how going green(er) can be a win-win situation for the woodworker


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I have found many ways of going green.

I have someone that comes by my shop and takes all of my scrap lumber. He burns it during the winter for heat. On the sawdust front, I have many different ways of getting rid of it. I have found a steady supply of people who use it for: composting, heating purposes, turkey pen bedding and composting toilets. Just these tactics have reduce my trash bin down to the smallest size available and it doesn't get near half filled.

I have a person who takes all of our excess cardboard and recycles it for us on his way home. Shred all paper and use it for packing paper. Use both sides of paper for printing. Use older papers used on one side when printing on only one side. All lights are fluorescent except for two. Those two have changed to LED and will continue to do so as the others go out.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

While some ideas and policies of going green make sense, many do not. If you read the Cap & Trade bills Congress toyed with but did not pass would see had nothing to do with saving the planet.

After reading the bill on line came away feeling would do nothing more than increase peoples cost to live while increasing corporations & government revenues. Cannot find bills read back then but lot of information for and against America's Climate Act of 2007 S.2191 and H.R 2454 American Clean Energy & Security Act of 2009 still on line.

I am not a naysayer believe we have to do more to save both our health and planet. I am grateful for successful ventures not costing us an arm and a leg. Do be wary of government, officials, scientist, and corporation needing more of your money to make the world perfect!

Educate yourself about health physics danger in woodworking and look for safer alternatives.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

I never throw wood away. If I don't keep it and use it in something, it goes into a fire to warm the home. 
" Waste not, want not" "Green" starts at home.


----------

